# Which oil is better?



## BurgerMcDo (Jan 4, 2010)

Which engine oil is better?
Mobil 1 0w-40 vs Castrol 5w-40?


----------



## nmjetha (Apr 24, 2009)

M1, ive heard not the greatest feedback on CS. I am no expert maybe they will chime in.


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: (nmjetha)*

Valvoline Synpower is supposedly better than mobil 1. I use it in all my parents vehicles and in my vw before i switched to lubri-moly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IOnlyBuyFromRetards (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Which oil is better? (BurgerMcDo)*

VW's choice is Castrol over Mobil 1. I pesonally use FUCHS.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

*FV-QR*

German Castrol 0w-30.


----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)

x2 on the Valvoline synpower. I went from M1 to valvoline and hear much less valve chatter.
However, between the two I prefer the Castrol over M1, though both would be a great choice.


_Modified by cryption at 10:27 PM 2-21-2010_


----------

